# Bought a....



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

As some of you know my truck took a crap on me and developed a rod knock. So i decided it was time to follow my dream and I bought this, A 5.4lt!! good bye little baby 4.6lt!!!!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice!!!!

make sure to take alot of pics when you put it in


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mackman;1046711 said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> make sure to take alot of pics when you put it in


its not going in for awhile im sittin in the garage with my buds right now we just got done tearing it apart, needs alot of work ill try and upload some pics of it all later. We drained the oil and water came out instead followed by the thickest sludge iv ever seen. It will all be worth it when im done. Im shootin for around 350-400hp before it goes in the truck


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Do a little reading on the site about the 5.4. Use OEM spark plugs for one. Replace the exhaust manifold studs with good ones. Some people even think headers are better then stock manifolds. I have the same engine, no problems so far.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

MickiRig1;1047036 said:


> Do a little reading on the site about the 5.4. Use OEM spark plugs for one. Replace the exhaust manifold studs with good ones. Some people even think headers are better then stock manifolds. I have the same engine, no problems so far.


I plan on completely rebuilding the motor. Its not going to be stck at all. Iplan on getting the trickflow head kit from summit, new crank and pistons, possibly a .30 over bore, ceramic headers, larger fuel injectors. its going to take awhile to get the funds but i think its going to worth it in the end..


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just trying to help ya out. There are so many people that have not a clue. I love my 5.4 !
It's better then my 5.8 I drove for 8 years.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

MickiRig1;1047070 said:


> Just trying to help ya out. There are so many people that have not a clue. I love my 5.4 !
> It's better then my 5.8 I drove for 8 years.


thanks, I cant wait for it to be ready to put in the truck its gonna be a funnn plow truck lol, after the motor is all done i plan on swapping in 4.56 gears, im trying to go for lots of torque.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

thesnowman269;1047202 said:


> thanks, I cant wait for it to be ready to put in the truck its gonna be a funnn plow truck lol, after the motor is all done i plan on swapping in 4.56 gears, im trying to go for lots of torque.


4.56 might be a little overboard there. Remember, big torque is hella fun in the summer, but it can make precise throttle control a tad difficult in the winter. I think once you get the internals done and the bolt ons, you might be pleasantly surprised on how nice that truck moves.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1050199 said:


> 4.56 might be a little overboard there. Remember, big torque is hella fun in the summer, but it can make precise throttle control a tad difficult in the winter. I think once you get the internals done and the bolt ons, you might be pleasantly surprised on how nice that truck moves.


very true I had not that of it like that. thanks for the input


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

skip the bigger injectors and the bore...there isnt much room for boring the 5.4 out as the cylinders are already thin...shoot for .10 over if you can..boring doesnt give you more power btw....best thing you can get for power adders are a nice set of cams and lifters..


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

MickiRig1;1047070 said:


> Just trying to help ya out. There are so many people that have not a clue. I love my 5.4 !
> It's better then my 5.8 I drove for 8 years.


Is there reason why you like 5.4L?

I have both now. 5.8L are alright but use more gas plus doesn't like rev that you could do with 5.4L

5.4L is smooth and quiet on highway plus get better mpg. Got 20 mpg ONCE


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey bud hows it going? getting the truck done at all? Have you been to yankee since the opener? I have been going nearly every weekend!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

deere615;1052775 said:


> Hey bud hows it going? getting the truck done at all? Have you been to yankee since the opener? I have been going nearly every weekend!


So far I've gotten the motor pulled, and thats it. been really busy with worth so not alot of time for the truck. I havent been since the opener, it was such a bad night for me that it just ruined the yankee lake experience all together :crying:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

thesnowman269;1052935 said:


> So far I've gotten the motor pulled, and thats it. been really busy with worth so not alot of time for the truck. I havent been since the opener, it was such a bad night for me that it just ruined the yankee lake experience all together :crying:


Lol yeah I remeber one night last year my buddies truck took us about 3hrs to get home normaly about 50mins! overheating alot then a broken serpintine belt thats was a long night


----------

